# Jamies 30 Minute Meals



## ritzy (Jan 18, 2010)

To try and cook a meal, not just a dish, in 30 minutes is quite a challenge. But Jamie Oliver seems to have organized these "recipes" in such a way that it can be done. I have tried a few and have yet to complete one in 30 minutes, but most of this is due to lack of equipment or having to substitute ingredients because I cant get them easily in the country I live in.

Following his instructions is very straightforward, but I found watching the video beforehand really helped me understand the "work flow" he tries to get across in his instructions. Video does seem to be the way forward for cooking and recipes, visual and audio make so much more of an impression on us than merely the written word. I found a blog that contains three episodes of "Jamies 30 Minute Meals" and found the instructions far clearer once I had watched Jamie execute each dish.

To see the videos you need to go to http://jamiesbest.wordpress.com. Let me know what you think of the show.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I watched some of the Channel4 series which was aired in the UK recently.  It is the planning and ensuring all the relevant pots/dishes are available along with ingredients which allow him to make the meals in 30minutes. However,I suspect it would take an amateur about 40-45 to bring the dish to the table!


----------



## tylerm713 (Aug 6, 2010)

I've seen a couple of his episodes (on BBC America, I think) and I really like the way he approaches the meal. He has a plan, and shows you how to execute it. And he's far easier to watch than Rachel Ray. I've yet to try any of his recipes. I might have to give one a whirl next week.


----------

